# CNC Router Bit Sets



## bcooper (Feb 6, 2017)

Just getting starting to learn about CNC routers, going to be building one, I am interested to know if there are a common set of router bits that are most often used. I normally purchase Whiteside bits, and would like to pick up some of the most commonly used for CNC woodworking. any help would be appreciated. 

Bob


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Bob.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome, Bob! I just built a CNC and have been buying Freud and Whiteside with the occasional small bit from wherever - China, probably. I have 1/8" and 1/4" spiral end mill bits in upcut and downcut, round nose bits of various sizes, a 1.5" flat bottom bit for surfacing the spoilboard, and some V-carving bits of various sizes.

Are you building one of your own design or from a kit? I do hope you share the build with us - we like lots of photos and seeing what you're building. Holler if we can help - 

David


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I am only allowed to buy them one at a time, the budgeting authority realized how much these little bits of metal cost.....

I had a bunch of spirals already, and a few v groove bits. I have been getting better quality v groove cutters in different angles as needed for particular carving projects. I only have 1/8 in tapered ball bits, but may want to experiment with other 3D carving options as I get a little more practice.

I am no big on buying "sets" of bits, there always seems to be some you never really need.


----------



## bcooper (Feb 6, 2017)

I have purchased a kit from CNCRouterpart.com, I am waiting (not so patiently  for delivery. suppose to have it by month end. i am going to put together a 48x96 machine, I plan to take lots of pictures and possibly some video though out the build, i have watched a few of these builds on YouTube, they are very interesting, educational, and sometimes amusing too.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bob Welcome to the Router Forums.

I'm with Doug in not liking "sets" of bits. There are always some you never use so a lot of times is is cheaper to buy the bits you know you will use and add bits as projects require new ones. 

Bit selection will depend on the projects you intend to do. Everyone seems to like different bits for the same jobs and some like certain brands. One thing to remember when choosing bits for CNC use you need bottom cutting or plunge type bits. Other bits can be used but require special consideration when setting up vectors for toolpath creation with these bits.

We would really be interested if you post the progress you make as you build your CNC and maybe you can get some ideas on the build as you progress.

What type of projects are you thinking about making? It will help us suggest a good starter selection of bits to get you started.


----------

